# Chase Sapphire Reserve CC for MF



## rahulgopi (Sep 12, 2016)

Well it is trending in other forums .   I applied for Sapphire Reserve card last week, got approved and waiting for the physical card.  I already have Saphire Preferred CC and it classifies all MF as travel and usually get 2 points.  With Saphire Reserve , we will get 3 points per $ and also get $300 credit.    Chase will also credit $85 for TSA Pre and access to airport lounges + 100K points, there was no reason not to upgrade. 

 Looking at our 2015 spending summary from Sphire Pref, we spent well over 20K on travel, so this card make sense.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 12, 2016)

There's a long thread on this topic here already...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 12, 2016)

I believe that 12 HHonors points/Dollar is a better deal (even if valued at $0.004/point you are talking about ~5% value, but it is probably more). 

3*1.5 = 4.5% value.


----------



## rahulgopi (Sep 12, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> I believe that 12 HHonors points/Dollar is a better deal (even if valued at $0.004/point you are talking about ~5% value, but it is probably more).
> 
> 3*1.5 = 4.5% value.



I do have the HH card but  Chase ultimate rewards points are great for travel booking ( AirTicket / Rental Cars ).  Besides we dont use the HH points to stay at hotels as we mostly use TS resorts.  I just booked 15 days rental car from Dec 15 - 30 at Big Island via Chase UR site. The price I got was far better than any other site ( Costco, Direct car rentals, UA mileage plus etc etc ).


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 13, 2016)

We do a mix of timeshare and hotels for our vacations.  Since i already generate quite a few HHonors points from work travel, i like to the Amex card as a way to supplement our rewards.  As my business travel has declined, the card also provides a way to maintain my diamond status if i spend enough.

I don't think there is a single perfect rewards card for everyone.  If you don't otherwise stay with Hilton or fly with a certain airline  i can see where the Sapphire or other non-program specific cards make sense.


----------



## brp (Sep 14, 2016)

rahulgopi said:


> Chase will also credit $85 for TSA Pre...



And $100 for GE.

Cheers.


----------



## annac113 (Sep 19, 2016)

best of all is that the $300 credit is per calendar year


----------



## Helios (Sep 19, 2016)

annac113 said:


> best of all is that the $300 credit is per calendar year



But, Chase does not give you Diamond Status based on spending.  I don't stay very frequently in Hiltons so I like using the Amex Hilton to get Diamond.  YMMV.

In full disclosure, I also have the Saphyre...


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 19, 2016)

Helios said:


> But, Chase does not give you Diamond Status based on spending.  I don't stay very frequently in Hiltons so I like using the Amex Hilton to get Diamond.  YMMV.
> 
> In full disclosure, I also have the Saphyre...



I like the Amex for Diamond status as well.  I stay in hotels enough for work or vacation that i find great benefit from that.  I am looking at the Sapphire, but already have a quite a few cards and don't spread my spend too much that i don't maximize the rewards from each..


----------



## Helios (Sep 19, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I like the Amex for Diamond status as well.  I stay in hotels enough for work or vacation that i find great benefit from that.  I am looking at the Sapphire, but already have a quite a few cards and don't spread my spend too much that i don't maximize the rewards from each..



For me, the couple of stays I have in Hilton (10-20) are enough reason.  The perks are not top of the industry, but it is good to have them based on a spending limit.  I think point redemption is for the most part outrageous.  I do like points and cash...


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Nov 19, 2016)

Has anyone successfully paid their Hilton maint fees and had it qualify for the $300 benefit? I need to use my benefit before the end of the calendar year


----------



## Southdown13 (Nov 19, 2016)

simon.fisher.2 said:


> Has anyone successfully paid their Hilton maint fees and had it qualify for the $300 benefit? I need to use my benefit before the end of the calendar year



It does qualify for the $300 benefit. I got the credit for my Flamingo maintenance fee this past statement.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 19, 2016)

That is great news!  Is it possible to split payments in the system or do we need to call it in?  i.e. we just qualified for the Chase Sapphire Reserve and this rebate is available every calendar year.  Here are two scenarios:

1) Pay $300 Sapphire Reserve in 2016 (get $300 rebate + 3x points) ; Pay balance with HHonors card (get 12x) = net $300 credit + Chase and HH points
2) Pay $300 Sapphire Reserve in 2016 (get $300 rebate + 3x points) ; Pay $300 Sapphire Reserve on Jan  2 2017 (get $300 rebate + 3x points)  + Bal on HHonors card = Net $600 rebates + 3x ($600) + HH 12x bal.

I may get one of these cards too...


----------



## rahulgopi (Nov 19, 2016)

We just got a second one for my wife.  Between the 2 cards, we get $1200 credit for  MF ( 2016 /2017 ) for $900 fee  + 200 K points which is worth $2000   OR  $3000 in travel .   Chase Ultimate rewards site is great for booking air tickets / rental cars.   The price I got for 15 day rental car in Big Island during this Christmas was nearly 3/4th from other sites including Costco.

Another card we have is 2 of the Alaska airline CC which offers a companion air ticket every year.  We use it for our next trip to Big Island in Dec.   With Alaska buying Virgin America,  we may see a lot more travel options to use the companion ticket / miles.


----------



## brp (Nov 20, 2016)

rahulgopi said:


> Another card we have is 2 of the Alaska airline CC which offers a companion air ticket every year.  We use it for our next trip to Big Island in Dec.   With Alaska buying Virgin America,  we may see a lot more travel options to use the companion ticket / miles.



We have 2 of the Chase Hyatt Visa. This gets 2 nights at sign-up and 1 night/year ongoing. This is well worth the $95 fee for the card as we've found the Hyatts to be very nice in the places we go.

Then we split with her going Hilton for Diamond based on spend and me having Amex Platinum for Centurion Lounge access and Sapphire for the reasons mentioned here.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 20, 2016)

We were able to avoid the $40k spend by taking advantage of the Diamond match promo that is good until Mar 2018 from our IHG card platinum status.  When that expires we will have to re-evaluate whether foregoing $400 (1% * 40k) to spend on that card versus simply using a 2% cash card like Fidelity might be a better way to go.  We do enjoy the Diamond status and have been regularly upgraded, however wondering if Gold (from our W 57 timeshare) will accomplish the same upgrades at the hotels.

We like the Hyatt's as well and have found that cash + points from Chase Sapphire points and free stays at Intercontinental from IHG cards are better for expensive city visits.


----------



## brp (Nov 21, 2016)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We were able to avoid the $40k spend by taking advantage of the Diamond match promo that is good until Mar 2018 from our IHG card platinum status.  When that expires we will have to re-evaluate whether foregoing $400 (1% * 40k) to spend on that card versus simply using a 2% cash card like Fidelity might be a better way to go.  We do enjoy the Diamond status and have been regularly upgraded, however wondering if Gold (from our W 57 timeshare) will accomplish the same upgrades at the hotels.
> 
> We like the Hyatt's as well and have found that cash + points from Chase Sapphire points and free stays at Intercontinental from IHG cards are better for expensive city visits.



I'm also not convinced that Diamond is necessary. I think we do it now more out of habit. As Diamond one does get Executive Lounge access (where available) even if not upgraded to the Executive floor. This has happened to us very rarely. Maybe too rarely to be useful.

The Amex Platinum is worth more to be as it has the aforementioned Centurion Lounge access, Starwood Gold- which now matches permanently to Marriott Gold, which has some quite good perks, and a Global Boingo account, among other things.

What is nice about Sapphire is that the Priority Pass card comes with free guests (unlike Amex Platinum)...up to 9 such guests, I was recently told 

Cheers.


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks to this forum - used the $300 benefit for 2016 for my wife and I... next statement I will use it for 2017... Maint fees are almost paid. Awesome feeling!


----------



## rahulgopi (Nov 27, 2016)

simon.fisher.2 said:


> Thanks to this forum - used the $300 benefit for 2016 for my wife and I... next statement I will use it for 2017... Maint fees are almost paid. Awesome feeling!



Wait till 200,000 points hit the account worth $3000 in travel  between the 2 cards   .  Priority Pass will also come handy during long lay overs.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 27, 2016)

We paid $300 when the card arrived and the travel credit was immediately issued.  Will pay another $300 after the December statement closes as this will count for 2017 travel credit. $600 toward maint fee now. $450 for annual fee not due until Nov 2017.  Nice to have an interest free loan of $450 for 12 months plus $150 cash now toward maintenance.  

BTW....This card also provides 3x with Uber and has emergency medical evacuation insurance, and trip cancellation insurance included.   

I wonder how the trip cancellation would value a cancellation within 30 days of an HGVC reservation in case of illness?  If you pay taxes or fees with the card for a trip, it technically should be covered.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 27, 2016)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We paid $300 when the card arrived and the travel credit was immediately issued.  Will pay another $300 after the December statement closes as this will count for 2017 travel credit. $600 toward maint fee now. $450 for annual fee not due until Nov 2017.  Nice to have an interest free loan of $450 for 12 months plus $150 cash now toward maintenance.
> 
> BTW....This card also provides 3x with Uber and has emergency medical evacuation insurance, and trip cancellation insurance included.
> 
> I wonder how the trip cancellation would value a cancellation within 30 days of an HGVC reservation in case of illness?  If you pay taxes or fees with the card for a trip, it technically should be covered.


I thought the annual fee for the first year was due right away?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 27, 2016)

Good question.  Our first statement closed in November and it was not on the bill.  Will let you know if it shows up in December.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 27, 2016)

It is on your first statement.  But what OP was saying, he paid the $450 annual fee, but got back $300 immediately with the same first bill by booking travel (MFs are consider Travel) for the 2016 annual refund, then a month later when january billing cycle begins the will receive a $300 immediate travel refund for 2017 annual cycle, for additional MF payments paid in late dec or early Jan.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 28, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> OP was saying, he paid the $450 annual fee, but got back $300 immediately with the same first bill by booking travel (MF's) for the 2016 annual refund, then a month later when January billing cycle begins, he will receive a $300 immediate travel refund for 2017 annual cycle, for additional MF payments paid in late Dec or early Jan.



This is what got me to pull the trigger last night... Even if it doesn't come in time to use for the December bill, with ~$3,200 in MF's due soon, the bonus points and points-earned alone will be a big help in getting us to and from Alaska next August.
.
.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 28, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> This is what got me to pull the trigger last night... Even if it doesn't come in time to use for the December bill, with ~$3,200 in MF's due soon, the bonus points and points-earned alone will be a big help in getting us to and from Alaska next August.
> .
> .



My card arrived within 2 days of approval.  They courier the card.  Logon to Chase (if you have one)  and you can you try some travel charge or partial MF charge and see if you will get some credit this year.  It is almost instantaneous.  Once Travel is no longer pending, but actually posts, the credit was issued and on the account.  Don't know if you have enough time in the year as my first cycle was 45 days. I don't know, but I would try.

I applied late Oct.  I have already received my annual credit for 2016, just waiting for the last bill to close to spend for 2017 MF and annual credit.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 29, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> ...Once Travel is no longer pending, but actually posts, the credit was issued and on the account.  Don't know if you have enough time in the year as my first cycle was 45 days. I don't know, but I would try.



My CSR card arrived today via UPS Next Day Air -- I applied Sunday. According to the website (info was from a closed account), my next due date is 1/13/17... which means my statement should close ~12/23 (if I'm counting correctly).
Plenty of time to make a travel (MF) charge before it rolls over to the new-year.

I was going to charge my Gatlinburg MF first, but perhaps I should make sure it's still in business.



.


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 1, 2016)

I applied for this card as well. Now that I have paid my 2017 MF already, is it possible to prepay portion of 2018 MF ( would like to pay $300) to get the $300 credit from the CC for this year before end of december?

I will call tomorrow AM to find out whether it is possible to pre pay next year MF


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 1, 2016)

how about getting a $300 Hilton gift card? 

http://hhonors3.hilton.com/en/gift-card/index.html

This link takes you to AMEX website, so it might not be considered travel. Has anyone seen Hilton Hotels selling these through the front desk?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 1, 2016)

natarajanv said:


> I applied for this card as well. Now that I have paid my 2017 MF already, is it possible to prepay portion of 2018 MF ( would like to pay $300) to get the $300 credit from the CC for this year before end of december?
> 
> I will call tomorrow AM to find out whether it is possible to pre pay next year MF


The end of December isn't necessarily the deadline for the $300 spend. If any spending you make now will post to a statement in January, you missed the deadline for the 2016 spend.


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 2, 2016)

Looks like my billing cycle ends on Dec 26th, as the payment date is Jan 23rd.  so I should be fine  .


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 3, 2016)

A non-HGVC MF payment coded as "sale" not travel, so that was a bust.
But I just added a partial cruise payment which should score.
I expect bill to close ~12/23.

.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 3, 2016)

Just received the $450 bill on my second statement - so you were right.  After statement closes on Dec 19th, will then apply the second $300 travel payment to get the $300 2017 travel credit.  Not bad to get $150 + a year long interest free loan of $300 towards maintenance fees.  Will do the same with my 2018 $300 credit.  At 3x $1500 maintenance this will get me 4500 Chase Reward points.

I would much rather apply Chase points to get 6000 point + $75 cash stays at a Hyatt (or 4500 UAL miles toward an upgrade) than get 12,000 ($1k @ 12x) points at Hilton that get me ?????.

PSA: Chase says that in order to get the 2016 travel credit you must charge $300 before your December bill statement closes - it is not when the calendar year ends.  You can call Chase and change your closing date to a date in December.  As long as you have a December statement (our new card had a statement starting in Jan so we called to move our due date back to December.)


----------



## brp (Dec 3, 2016)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Just received the $450 bill on my second statement - so you were right.  After statement closes on Dec 19th, will then apply the second $300 travel payment to get the $300 2017 travel credit.  Not bad to get $150 + a year long interest free loan of $300 towards maintenance fees.  Will do the same with my 2018 $300 credit.  At 3x $1500 maintenance this will get me 4500 Chase Reward points.
> 
> I would much rather apply Chase points to get 6000 point + $75 cash stays at a Hyatt (or 4500 UAL miles toward an upgrade) than get 12,000 ($1k @ 12x) points at Hilton that get me ?????.



I'll be doing pretty much the same. Already finished the $300 spend for 2016. We have a B&B stay in late December- after my December statement closes. I'll pay with the Sapphire and that will already cover the $300 2017 spend 

Your second point is a good one. I had planned to pay our 2017 HGVC MFs with a Hilton Visa Signature. But I also have both the Chase Sapphire and a Chase Hyatt. Now thinking that, even though it's a Hilton purchase, it may be best to go one of the other routes. I have not yet run the numbers to see if the bigger bang for the buck is via the Chase points on the Sapphire or with Hyatt points directly on the Hyatt card. The chase points can also transfer to BA Avios for buying down fares and upgrades as well.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 3, 2016)

I was also on the track of going the AMEX Honors route for the balance of fees, but the flexibility and value of the Chase points are making me reconsider. I hadn't thought about the BA Avios angle.  This is a great idea. I have heard that BA Avios can be used for Hawaiian island trips on AA or Hawaiian airlines metal from the west coast for 7,500 points one way and inter-island connections.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 5, 2016)

I was looking at US Domestic use of BA Avios rewards.  It can be less to use BA rewards on AA.  You can book online.  Only trick I discovered, this is only applicable if there are mileage saver awards left.  Anytime rewards are not available via BA Avios.  But BA awards are less points that AA awards for the many of the same routing.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 7, 2016)

Chase was very quick to add the $450 fee to my account online.  
But now my $300 Princess Cruiseline charge posted along with the $300 credit. 
So, all is going as planned.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 7, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> But now my $300 Princess Cruiseline charge posted along with the $300 credit.
> So, all is going as planned.



The credit posts as soon as the travel category transaction has switched from pending to posted.  It is pretty quick.


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 8, 2016)

natarajanv said:


> I applied for this card as well. Now that I have paid my 2017 MF already, is it possible to prepay portion of 2018 MF ( would like to pay $300) to get the $300 credit from the CC for this year before end of december?
> 
> I will call tomorrow AM to find out whether it is possible to pre pay next year MF



I got the card , and prepaid $300 2018 MF, and got the $300 credit today. My stmt closing date is Dec 26th.

Also called in to get my Priority Pass Member #, and registered with PP , so I can use their lounges for my upcoming travel.


----------



## brp (Dec 8, 2016)

natarajanv said:


> Also called in to get my Priority Pass Member #, and registered with PP , so I can use their lounges for my upcoming travel.



Be aware that, unlike most other cards that give Priority Pass membership, this one includes *free* guests (up to 9, I've been told) as opposed to the typical "member is free, but guests pay $27" rule.

Cheers.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 20, 2016)

Reviving this thread to report that I received two $300 travel credits inside two weeks. 
One just before the bill closed on 12/16, and one just now for a HGVC MF payment.
It took the sting out that first $450 fee. Thanks to TUG'gers for clueing me into it.

.


----------



## Helios (Dec 20, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> Reviving this thread to report that I received two $300 travel credits inside two weeks.
> One just before the bill closed on 12/16, and one just now for a HGVC MF payment.
> It took the sting out that first $450 fee. Thanks to TUG'gers for clueing me into it.
> 
> .



I just received my 2017 $300 credit (from work hotel resies).  I received the 2016 credit within 48 hours of receiving the CC back in October (from other work hotel resies).  It does not get quicker than this.


----------



## rahulgopi (Jan 19, 2017)

Finally did the TSA pre this week and Chase promptly refund the amount


----------



## brp (Jan 19, 2017)

rahulgopi said:


> Finally did the TSA pre this week and Chase promptly refund the amount
> 
> View attachment 3152


Yup. I did my Global Entry last year and, just like the travel credits, it posts in the same statement as the charge.

Cheers.


----------



## PClapham (Feb 11, 2017)

Ken555 said:


> There's a long thread on this topic here already...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Could you please send a link to this long thread?
Thanks
Anita


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 11, 2017)

Sure there's another thread elsewhere... Doesn't make this thread any less interesting.

My bonus will post when my bill closes on Monday, and I'll book flights to Alaska.


----------



## Helios (Feb 12, 2017)

has anyone been successful transferring UR points between spouses or accounts with the same address?  I transferred between my accounts but cannot transfer from my DW to mine (same address in both accounts)?


----------



## rahulgopi (Feb 13, 2017)

Helios said:


> has anyone been successful transferring UR points between spouses or accounts with the same address?  I transferred between my accounts but cannot transfer from my DW to mine (same address in both accounts)?



Yes, I have done that multiple times.  I believe you will need a premium card ( CSR or CSP etc ) on other party's account.  IF they just have Freedom or Freedom Unlimited etc  it might not be possible  to transfer points to linked external account.


----------



## Helios (Feb 13, 2017)

rahulgopi said:


> Yes, I have done that multiple times.  I believe you will need a premium card ( CSR or CSP etc ) on other party's account.  IF they just have Freedom or Freedom Unlimited etc  it might not be possible  to transfer points to linked external account.


I am trying from her CSR to my CSR and it keeps giving me an error.  I guess I will have to call.


----------

